# (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!



## kati48268 (27. April 2013)

Solch ein Titel hat dich Ferkel also bewogen, diesen Thread anzuklicken. Schäm dich.

Was muss man jedoch noch tun, damit du endlich dieses Thema beachtest und auch endlich handelst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257557
Damit du dir nur lausige 2-5 Minuten Zeit nimmst, um eine Übersicht über die Petition
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...enden-nachtangelverbots-in-baden-wuerttemberg
zu bekommen um dann
*eine eigene Meinung dazu zu entwickeln 
und diese auch zu vertreten*?

Wenn du für das Nachtangelverbot bist oder es dir scheixxegal ist, mit welch unsinnigen Verboten die Kollegen in BaWü leben müssen (du im Urlaub dort dann auch), dann surf weiter; 
Blanke Mädels & dicke Fische findest du im Netz reichlich, auch umgekehrt.

*Findest du dieses Verbot aber bescheuert, dann beweg endlich deinen Hintern!

Es sind nur wenige Klicks, du trägst minimale Daten dort ein, eine anonyme Zeichnung ist möglich.*

Es sind nur noch 5 Tage!
Und es werden noch reichlich Unterstützer benötigt.

Hier hast DU die Chance, etwas zu bewegen. Vielleicht nicht für dich selbst, aber halt für Kollegen.
*Mach es!*



Liebe Mods & Admins, 
liebe Forenkollegen, die ihr jetzt gerne Möpse gesehen hättet,
verzeiht, dass ich einen weiteren Thread dazu starte, 
aber der Stand der Petition & die Schafherdengleiche Passivität der Angler bringen mich zum Kotzen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

@Kati,Super Aktion, mit der Überschrift kriegt man sicher mehr Leute
zum Klicken!
Bei mir hätte es auch funktioniert, wenn ich nicht lange schon unterschrieben hätte!

Also los ihr lahmen Säcke, unterschreiben, tut auch nicht weh!

Jürgen


----------



## sadako (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Wie Du mich eiskalt erwischt hast |supergri|supergri|supergri Fragwürdig allerdings, weshalb ich zu den Ersten gehöre |rolleyes


----------



## Aurikus (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Klar hat mich dieser Titel dazu bewogen und dazu stehe ich auch!!!!!!

Und auch wenn ich schon ein "Unterstützer" bin und gegen das Nachtangelverbot bin, was ich als absolut schwachsinnig ansehe, empfinde ich es von Dir als Nötigung so einen Thread zu erstellen!!!
Nicht weil es keine nackte Frau und nen dicken Fisch zu sehen gibt, sondern weil es Jedem selbst überlassen sein soll, etwas zu unterstützen.............. 
......................oder eben nicht!!!!!!


----------



## fugs (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ebenfalls Reingefallen...|supergri
Wirkt aber! Habe die Petition unterschrieben, wenn auch aus der Schweiz. Hoffe die Stimme Zählt trotzdem... Viel Glück!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

@Aurikus
Ah, du meinst, während du des Nachts unter Rheinbrücken rumschleichst, sollen die Badener schön brav zu Hause hocken und dass ist auch gut so?
Du armer Genötigter, durch die Aussicht auf einen A.u.T!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Solch ein Titel hat dich Ferkel also bewogen, diesen Thread anzuklicken. Schäm dich.



Leck mich doch am Arsch, Puppe!|krach:


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ich habe, und das möchte ich betonen, *REIN DIENSTLICH* auf dieses Thema geklickt :q


----------



## Shortay (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

ich hab doch schon unterschrieben, und was is jetz mit dem nacktangelvideo ?! 

geniale aktion  !!!


----------



## Aurikus (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

@ Taxidermist:
Du solltest erstmal richtig lesen, bevor Du mir unterstellst dass ich es gut finde das die Badener Nachts brav zu Hause sitzen sollen, während ich unter Rheinbrücken rumschleiche!!!!! 
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass es Jedem selbst überlassen sein soll, etwas zu unterstützen!! Was ich völlig legitim finde!!!!

Aber das mit Aussicht auf A. u. T. könntest Du nochmal genauer erläutern!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ich wollte auschliesslich den Rekordhecht sehen.

Wo isser denn nu? #c

R.S.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

reingefallen....


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

@Aurikus
Na,dann hab ich das falsch verstanden,sorry!
A.u.T. kann ich nicht näher erläutern,würde mit den Boardregeln korrelieren!

Jürgen


----------



## groovykay (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ist ja toll dass der Petitionsersteller nur an BW denkt und nicht an Mittelfranken in bayern, wo das nachtangeln an Verbandsgewäsern ebenfalls unter Strafe steht...kann man nich ne Sammelpetition gegen jegliche Nachtangelverbote in Deutschland stellen?

Ach ja ich wurde übrigens über FB geködert, schaue hier ja kaum noch rein, weil das ein ziemlich zerstrittener Haufen geworden ist hier...


----------



## Gondoschir (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Also wenn es in Niedersachsen mal ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, gehe ich über die Weserbrücke und bin in NRW. Wenn es da auch ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, fahre ich 20 Minuten und bin in Hessen. Ihr habt euren Wohnsitz nicht taktisch klug gewählt... #c


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Also ich finde das Nacktangelverbot schon gut|rotwerden|rotwerden....


----------



## Aurikus (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Aurikus
> Na,dann hab ich das falsch verstanden,sorry!



Kein Ding!!
Hat mir jetzt nicht den Tag vermiest!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe, und das möchte ich betonen, *REIN DIENSTLICH* auf dieses Thema geklickt :q



du hast auch schon besser gelogen|supergri


----------



## Carbo (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Och Mensch.....wo ist denn der Rekord Hecht?


----------



## Trollhorn (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Titel hat gewirkt und ich hab unterschrieben 

Edit: Und meine Frau auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



> Ist ja toll dass der Petitionsersteller nur an BW denkt und nicht an Mittelfranken in bayern, wo das nachtangeln an Verbandsgewäsern ebenfalls unter Strafe steht...kann man nich ne Sammelpetition gegen jegliche Nachtangelverbote in Deutschland stellen?


In B-W ist das eben ein Gesetz und betrifft daher alle Angler, auch nichtorganiserte, da macht eine Petition Sinn..

Ein Verband ist da aber frei, da geht keine Petition wie beim Gesetzgeber.  Und es sind ja auch nur organisierte und nicht alle Angler betroffen.
Da hilft euch nur andere Funktionäre wählen - wenn das die Mehrheit wollte....


----------



## ~Michi~ (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Die Überschrift war so verlockend, da musste ich einfach auch Unterschreiben! :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Das Thema ist im Forum schon lange präsent. Trotzdem sieht es kurz vor Petitionsende schlecht aus, obwohl allein hier im Forum mehrere Tausend User pro Woche reinschauen. Und das Thema ist sicherlich auch in den soz. Medien präsent.

Wir Angler haben so einen schlechten Zusammenhalt, wir haben es echt verdient das uns jede andere Interessengruppe fertig macht. #6

Ich hab das ganze schon unterzeichnet. Und ich komme auch nicht aus BaWü. 

Da bahnt sich mal wieder ein Armutszeugnis für den Zusammenhalt und die Einigkeit der deutschen Angler ab.

Ich habs schon einmal geschrieben, aber noch einmal. Jeder der nicht unterzeichnet soll dran denken, wenn ihn das nächste NSG oder Angelverbot selber betrifft, so interessiert sich 100%ig keine Aussenstehender Angler für seine Probleme.


----------



## Marstro (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Geile Aktion !!! Daumen hoch !!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Fragwürdig allerdings, weshalb ich zu den Ersten gehöre


Macht mir auch ein wenig Angst #t



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe, und das möchte ich betonen, *REIN DIENSTLICH* auf dieses Thema geklickt :q


Warum sonst? |kopfkrat



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Titel hat gewirkt und ich hab unterschrieben
> Edit: Und meine Frau auch.


DANKE!
#h

(Wenn jeder, der weiß, dass seine Frau, Blagen, Freunde, Nachbarn auch gegen das Verbot sind, aber keinen PC haben, für diese dann...)



groovykay schrieb:


> Ach ja ich wurde übrigens über FB geködert,...


Bitte dort (bin nicht bei FB) verlinken, rumsenden, wo es nur geht.



groovykay schrieb:


> ...weil das ein ziemlich zerstrittener Haufen geworden ist  hier.


Ach was, wir spielen doch nur etwas wilder |rolleyes
Ich fühl mich sauwohl hier!



Aurikus schrieb:


> ...empfinde ich es von Dir als Nötigung so einen Thread zu erstellen!!!
> ..., sondern weil es Jedem selbst überlassen sein soll, etwas zu unterstützen... oder eben nicht!!!!!!


Keine Frage, dass ich einigen damit auf den Sack gehe, das war mir vorher klar. Und das es etwas von ...ich würe es 'etwas bedrängen' nennen... hat, ja, du hast recht.

Ich hab kaum ein Problem damit, wenn jemand sagt
- ich bin für das Verbot
- ich bin dagegen, unterzeichne trotzdem nicht, weil... _(und dann kommen Gründe, die es durchaus geben kann)_.

Ich hab ein Problem mit
- dieser verschissenen Gleichgültigkeit
- dem Effekt, dass viele denke, "_ist schon richtig, aber das sollen mal lieber andere machen_".

Man muß in dieser Weichspüler- & Feigling-Gesellschaft ja schon von "_Eier zeigen_" reden, wenn jemand nur seinen Namen auf eine Unterschriftenliste setzen soll!

Rebellion ist hier nicht, wenn man sich gesetzlichem Irrsinn widersetzt, 
sondern wenn man morgens Elmex und abend Aronal nimmt. #q



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Leck mich doch am Arsch, Puppe!


 #h


----------



## Franky (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Och Menno - meine gesamte Family und viele aus dem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis sind auch schon dabei. Nicht, weil sie überzeugte Angler sind, sondern in erster Linie diese bescheidene Regelung (die ich u. a. kurz erläutern musste) unsinnig und sogar leicht diskriminierend finden.
Nu hab ich keine Munition mehr und will mindestens den Rekordhecht sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

mist dachte echt an ein schönes mädel 

habs mal so in fb eingestellt


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



> und will mindestens den Rekordhecht sehen


lass stecken - Die Anglerin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> lass stecken - Die Anglerin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Wollebre (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Die Frage warum es bei den Anglern keine Einigkeit gibt ist für mich einfach beantwortet. Angeln ist kein Teamsport wie man es z.B. vom Handball usw kennt, sondern ein "Haufen" von Egomanen die das gleiche Hobby betreiben. Wem etwas nach persönlich trifft, ist es egal. Dieses geht hoch bis solche Personen die in höhere Ämter gewählt werden. Die können sich gar nicht um 180 Grad drehen und die Interessen derer vertreten von denen sie gewählt wurden, sondern leben nur ihre eigenen....

Aber da der Titel doch so viel Neugier erzeugt hat, kann man sich hier weiterbilden
www.google.de/search?q=nacktangeln&rls=com.microsoft:de-DE:IE-Address&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&redir_esc=&ei=h7J7UdHWBIzMswaY-4HICA


----------



## gaerbsch (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Also ich find das Nachtangelverbot super. Gönnt den armen Fischen doch mal ein paar Stunden Ruhe vom ganzen C&R...

Und den Meterhecht gabs auch nicht zu sehen... -.-


----------



## Case (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ich habe aus Solidarität gegenüber der Anglerschaft die Petition unterschrieben. Ich unterschreib auch gegen ein Schleppangelverbot sonstwo im Norden . Grundsätzlich bin ich aber der Meinung: 



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Gönnt den armen Fischen doch mal ein paar Stunden Ruhe vom ganzen C&R...



Case


----------



## thanatos (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> du hast auch schon besser gelogen|supergri


 
 das wir Lügner sind hat uns wenigstens noch niemand
     streitig gemacht ,sogar eine eigne wissenschaftlich ,
    antike Sprache hat man uns zuerkannt,was wollen wir
    noch mehr????.:r NACHTANGELN :c!!!!!!


----------



## phirania (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

also ich habe nichst gegen nachtangeln,ergo unterschrieben...#h
aber was mir auf den magen schlägt,ist das die fische nachts gefangen werden bis morgens im setzkescher gehältert und nach dem fototermin erst wieder in die freiheit entlassen werden.#q#q
wie gesagt,das ist meine meinung und ich will hier niemanden angreifen oder verurteilen.
jeder muß selbst wissen was er tut..#c


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Nacktangelverbot schon gut|rotwerden|rotwerden....



Einspruch!
FÜR ein *Nacktangelgebot*!

... hab dann mal für meine Eltern/Schwester/Freundin mitunterschrieben - die finden das bestimmt auch ganz fürchterlich, dass ich in BW nicht Nachtangeln kann


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Hab alle Angelkollegen schon vor Monaten mobilisiert und alle haben Unterschrieben. Waren bestimmt 50 Unterschriften von uns aus Rhlp.

Ich hoffe das Video mit dem Rekordhecht kommt noch 

so als Belohnung


----------



## pikehunter77 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Verdammt...schön drauf eingestiegen...und....unterschrieben...tolle Aktion! :vik:


----------



## Raubfisch (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

kati gehört doch mit der lokusbürste gehauen... frechheit


----------



## olaft64 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Absolut faszinierend finde ich die Anzahl der Aufrufe in der kurzen Zeit- einzige Steigerung hätte *vielleicht* "Stella zu verschenken" gebracht- zumindest noch weibliche Klicks...

P.S.: habe schon vor Wochen unterschreiben- Wohnsitz in BW

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Andal (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Einspruch!
> FÜR ein *Nacktangelgebot*!



Um Gottes Willen bloß nicht! Wenn ich mir vorstellen müsste, diese Atombomber hier in der Reha wären Anglerinnen und dann auch noch nackig... die Gewässer würden umkippen vor lauter Erbrochenem!


----------



## wusel345 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Hab schon lange unterschrieben!
*
Aber ein Nacktangelverbot darfs nicht geben !!!* 

Wenn ich Ruhe am See haben möchte ziehe ich mich aus und fluchtartig ergreifen alle anderen Angler die Flucht. Dieser Anblick ist selbst für den härtesten Hardcoreangler zuviel.


----------



## Gondoschir (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Solange andere Angler sich beim angeln mehr auf meine Rute konzentrieren, als auf die eigenen und schon den Daumen auf der Wahlwiederholungstaste ihres Handys haben, um schnellstmöglich mit der Keule draufzuschlagen, sobald nur die geringste Handlung sichtbar ist, die gegen irgendein Gesetz verstoßen könnte, sind mir die Probleme anderer Angler relativ egal. Und jetzt kann von mir aus das Nachtangelverbot in Niedersachsen kommen. Das ist mir auch egal. Ich bin in einer Pachtgemeinschaft und wir haben unseren eigenen Angelteich. Da sagen wir, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Wenn ich mit 5 Ruten angeln will, dann angel ich mit 5 Ruten. Wenn ich mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln will, dann angel ich mit lebenden Köderfisch. Wenn ich meinen Fang hältern will, dann hälter ich ihn. Ich bin ein freier Angler und mir macht mein Hobby Spaß, weil ich nicht mit einer dicken Gesetzesschwarte am Wasser sitzen und Angst haben muss, gegen irgendwelche Gesetze zu verstoßen. Man muss sich nur mal die Kommentare der Angelvideos im Netz reinziehen. Wie die Geier stürzen sie sich auf die kleinsten Verfehlungen. Ein Aufschrei des Entsetzens jagt den nächsten... Wenn ich dann hier etwas von "Zusammenhalt der Angler" lese, ist das für mich schon gewaltig paradox...
Das ist jetzt meine Meinung. Sie muss nicht geteilt, sollte allerdings akzeptiert werden.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist im Forum schon lange präsent. Trotzdem sieht es kurz vor Petitionsende schlecht aus, obwohl allein hier im Forum mehrere Tausend User pro Woche reinschauen. Und das Thema ist sicherlich auch in den soz. Medien präsent.
> 
> Wir Angler haben so einen schlechten Zusammenhalt, wir haben es echt verdient das uns jede andere Interessengruppe fertig macht. #6
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Wo ist das Video?


----------



## Raubfisch (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> Wo ist das Video?



der hammer, danke dafür  


jetzt kommt natürlich sowas wie: jaaaa, war ja absicht bzw ironie #h

edith meinte eben ich soll für dich mal dieses video verlinken


----------



## Jose (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Solange andere Angler sich beim angeln mehr auf meine Rute konzentrieren...


*
F E R K E L F A H N D E  R, H A L L O* ...

erst gehts um nacktvideo und dann wird um konzentration auf die eigene rute gebettelt...


nee nee,schweinkram :m


----------



## Tradnats (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Unterschrieben


----------



## Gondoschir (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Jose schrieb:


> *
> F E R K E L F A H N D E  R, H A L L O* ...




Der hat Wochenende...


----------



## paule79 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

reingefallen und unterschrieben


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Pachtgemeinschaft und wir haben unseren eigenen Angelteich. Da sagen wir, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Wenn ich mit 5 Ruten angeln will, dann angel ich mit 5 Ruten. Wenn ich mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln will, dann angel ich mit lebenden Köderfisch. Wenn ich meinen Fang hältern will, dann hälter ich ihn. Ich bin ein freier Angler und mir macht mein Hobby Spaß, weil ich nicht mit einer dicken Gesetzesschwarte am Wasser sitzen und Angst haben muss, gegen irgendwelche Gesetze zu verstoßen.



Da bist Du leider ganz gewaltig im Irrtum. Selbst wenn Du Eigentümer des Gewässers wärst, würden für dich die Bestimmungen des Fischereigesetzes gelten.

Und falls Du glaubst, das ist nur Theorie: Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Grundstück mit Natursee geerbt (3 ha). Traumhaft am Waldrand gelegen, etwas abseits der Straße. Voriges Wochenende stand beim Angeln plötzlich die Polizei neben ihm. Er musste neben Vorzeigen des Fischereischeins die Angeln einholen. Überprüfung der Köder, genau wegen des Themas lebender Köderfisch. Und das in Bayern ...


----------



## Gondoschir (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und das in Bayern ...



Warum wundert mich das nicht?
Dass die gerade bei den Fischereigesetzen einen an der Klatsche haben, ist doch ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz... |bla:
Unser Gewässer ist von einem hohen Zaun umsäumt und das Gelände ist abschließbar. Da kommt man nicht so einfach drauf.
Sollte sich das mal ändern, wird über die Anschaffung von Dobermännern nachgedacht... #h


----------



## Blauzahn (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> aber der Stand der Petition & die Schafherdengleiche Passivität der Angler bringen mich zum Kotzen.



Traurig, traurig...

Aber die Plattform gibt anscheinend nicht mehr her |kopfkrat


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

... schon vor zwei Wochen unterschrieben!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Buuuuuhhhh die totale entäuschung :c

Lg Robin:m


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

ich hab unterschriebenwo ist der Rekord Hecht


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Traurig, traurig...
> 
> Aber die Plattform gibt anscheinend nicht mehr her |kopfkrat


Ja, es ist ein Trauerspiel! 
Die Unterstützer vor Ort haben so viel versucht, um die Beteiligung zu pushen, aber es sieht wirklich schlecht aus.

Kann  nicht verstehen, warum die Beteiligung so mies ist, bezweifel aber,  dass der Hauptgrund die Plattform https://www.openpetition.de/ ist.

Wenn  ich Hennings Kormoran-Petition sehe  https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...er-eine-europaweite-regulierung-der-bestaende  , letzer Tag heute und nicht mal ganz 50% der notwendigen Zeichner erreicht... Ok,  speziell diese Petition ist umstritten _(hier nicht das Thema, da gibt es  einen eigenen Thread zu:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257287 )_, aber es  ist unter Anglern doch 'das Thema'. Trotzdem ein mehr als lausiges Ergebnis.

Gefühlt  schätze ich, dass 60-70% aller Angler gegen eine solche  Nachtangelverbots-Regelung sein dürften. Selbst diese Quote nur bei  BaWü-Anglern sollte locker das Petitionsziel 10000 Zeichner erreichen.
Warum bewegen sich nur so wenig? #c

Kann es mir nur so erklären:


kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab ein Problem mit
> - dieser verschissenen Gleichgültigkeit
> - dem Effekt, dass viele denke, "_ist schon richtig, aber das sollen mal lieber andere machen_".
> ...



Traurig, traurig...


----------



## slowhand (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ja, ja, erwischt! Und unterschrieben!


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

@ Gondoschir, solche Leute wie du mit den Ansichten sind das Problem in Deutschland und werden dem Angelsport den Rest geben. Leute die nicht in der Lage sind, ihren Horizont etwas zu erweitern und die Probleme zu erkennen und sich deshalb für andere einzusetzen.

Die Angelfeinde (Grüne, BUND, NABU, PETA) haben leichtes Spiel, denn sie legen sich niemal mit allen Anglern an (Natürlich letztlich schon, aber das wollen ja viele nicht kapieren), sondern sie kämpfen immer nur gegen 0.01% der deutschen Angler zu Zeit. Wir sind ein gefundenes fressen, den jeder denkt nur an sich, statt sich in Solidarität zu üben und dann auf die deutsche Anglerschaft zu setzen, wenn die Probleme in den eigenen Aktionsradius gebracht werden.

Aber soviel Weitsicht ist bei den deutschen Anglern einfach nicht zu erwarten.

Übrigens. Wir reden hier über 20 Sekunden "Arbeit" für eine Petition und nicht über Gewässerdienst oder richtige Arbeit, welche noch mit Kosten verbunden ist.

Und nicht einmal das schaffen wir in Deutschland.

Aber wenn hier der nächste Thread von einem User erstellt wird, der sich von einem Händler oder Aufseher ungerecht behandelt fühlt, dann kommen sie alle raus. Die ganzen Forumshelden, welche für ihre Interessen kämpfen und sich nichts bieten lassen.

Traurig, traurig...


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

schon lange unterschrieben 

wo ist denn jetzt der hecht, scheixx auf die nackte alte ^^

aber gute aktion, schade das man es nicht schafft das die leute mal wirklich aus dem knick kommen, wir haben eh genug verbote und auch wenn es nicht mein bundesland betrifft so ist es doch klar für die kollegen zu unterschreiben.


----------



## Gondoschir (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Gondoschir, solche Leute wie du mit den Ansichten sind das Problem in Deutschland und werden dem Angelsport den Rest geben. Leute die nicht in der Lage sind, ihren Horizont etwas zu erweitern und die Probleme zu erkennen und sich deshalb für andere einzusetzen.



Nicht solche Leute wie ich sind das Problem, sondern Die Leute, die sich in Angelvereinen und Verbänden tummeln und sich da diktatorisch gängeln lassen. Tretet doch mal alle von heute auf morgen aus. Dann werden sich einige Leute die Frage gefallen lassen müssen, warum das so ist und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, dass die Mitglieder zurück kommen.
Wenn die Vorstände von den Angelvereinen die ich kenne, am Friedhof vorbei gehen, binden sich die Würmer schon Servietten um. Was kann man von denen erwarten? Wenn sich Dienstags beim Kegeln ein Kegelbruder beschwert, dass die Jüngeren die ganzen Fische wegfangen, gibt es halt weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote. 
Das sich die Angler dann auch noch gegenseitg in den Rücken fallen müssen, setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.
Hier von einer "Gemeinschaft" zu sprechen, halte ich für weit übertrieben. In einer Gemeinschaft setze ich mich gerne ein. Aber bei den Anglern von einer Gemeinschaft zu sprechen... Von diesem Gedanken bin ich noch weit weit entfernt. Ich bin freier Angler und werde es auch in der Zukunft bleiben...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Da viele Leute so denken wie du, bist du bald garkein Angler mehr.

In anderen Ländern gibts auch Zusammenhalt zwischen den Anglern. Nur hier nicht. Das die Verbände und Vorstände oft nichts taugen, da stimme ich dir zu. 

Es gibt den Spruch, das der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt. Im Zusammenhang mit der Anglerschaft natürlich schon ein wenig witzig. Aber im Ernst, an der Basis gibts auch genug auszusetzen.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

_OT:_



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... Die ganzen Forumshelden,...


Hier in MS ist -vor ich glaube 2 Jahren- auf Silvester ein Student in den Kanal geflogen oder besoffen über's Eis gegangen und eingebrochen, ich weiß die Details nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall wurde er vermisst und wurde später ertrunken gefunden.

Riesen-Betroffenheit im www!

Bei Studi-VZ & Fratzebook gab es Gruppen mit >20000 Usern dazu. Gelaber, Geschreibe, Geheule... die Eltern des Vermissten baten sogar in der Presse irgendwann darum, nicht permanent genervt zu werden, von all der erschütterten Betroffenheit.

Als dann eine private Suche nach dem Vogel vor Ort organisiert wurde, kamen dazu auf einem winterlichen Samstagmorgen ...5! 
Noch mal in Worten: Fünf!
|rolleyes
Mehr muß man zu diesem Thema nicht sagen.

_OT wieder aus._


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Über Dinge, die einen selber garnichts angehen, Betroffen sein und sich Empören ist inzwischen ein fester Bestandteil unserer Medienlandschaft und "soz. Netzwerk Kultur" geworden. Es vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem kein neuer Shitstorm, Verunglimpfungen oder umgangsspachlich, eine neue *Drecks*Sau durchs mediale Dorf getrieben wird.

Mich widert das ganze an. Zum Glück werden die meisten Verlage für das, was sie Journalismus nennen, durch die sinkenden Verkaufszahlen abgestraft. Mal schauen ob sich der Journalismus in ein paar Jahren wieder Journalismus nennen kann, oder ob das Elend so weitergeht.

Zum Thema. Wie gesagt, empören und betroffen sein ist Volkssport geworden. Tatsächlich anpacken ist da schon etwas, was auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier geschrieben steht.

Umso erschreckender ist es hier, wir sind alle Angler und alle Betroffen. Wer nicht kapiert, das alle Angler betroffen sind. Nunja, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen. Und der Aufwand zum Unterzeichnen ist äusserst gering. Trotzdem schaffen die Leute die nötigen Unterzeichnungen nicht.

Nur mal so als Info. An der Küste MVP droht ein Schleppangelverbot innerhalb der ersten Seemeile. Auch Belly und Schlauchbootangler sind betroffen und können ihren Mist dann verkaufen.

An der Ostsee entstehen u.a. in Behrensdorf neue NSG's und weitere sind im Gespräch. Interessiert die Anglerschaft aber auch nicht.

In BaWü gibts Nachtangelverbot. Interessiert aber auch niemanden. Das man dort evtl. mal Privat oder Beruflich hin muss, das scheint auch niemand in Erwägung zu ziehen. Solidarität ist ein völliges Fremdwort.

Ein Verbot und eine Einschränkung folgt dem/der nächsten. Und die deutschen Angler interessiert es nicht. Solange sie ihre Würmer baden können und dabei ein paar Bier aufmachen ist die Welt doch in Ordnung. Wenn das NSG dann vor der eigenen Haustür erstellt wird, dann ist das Gejaule wieder groß.


----------



## gründler (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtvnVjt5bxo



#h


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Das www, die Anonymität in Selbigem, die Schaumschlägerei vom Sofa aus,... ist aber nur ein Ausdruck davon, nicht die Ursache.
Denn die Erkenntnis ist schon deutlich älter als das www.
"_Der Grund, aus dem es niemals in Deutschland eine Revolution geben wird ist der, dass man dazu verbotenerweise den Rasen betreten müsste_" (Joseph Stalin)



So, nun hoffe ich aber des Nachts noch ein paar Ferkel erwischen zu können, die eigentlich Möppels sehen wollten, sich aber inspirieren lassen, die Petition zu zeichnen.
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...enden-nachtangelverbots-in-baden-wuerttemberg

Danke für jede Stimme. #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Was passiert eigentlich mit der Petition, wenn die nötigen Stimmen nicht erreicht werden? Geht die ins Digitale Nirvana?


----------



## labralehn (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

@kati48268 wo bitte bleibt das Video?


----------



## Packo1976 (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Coole Aktion! Petition  ist unterschrieben.


----------



## turm13 (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

unterschrift erledigt!!


----------



## sprogoe (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

also, 
wenn jetzt endlich dieses verdammte Nacktangelvideo eingestellt wird, unterschreibe ich auch:m.

Spaß beiseite, habe es gerade getan und hoffe, daß durch diese Aktion (der Weg ist das Ziel) doch noch viele Unterschriften zusammenkommen.
Heute kann es Dich treffen und morgen mich, deshalb müssen wir zusammenhalten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Trübi (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Angelfeinde (Grüne, BUND, NABU, PETA) ...


Hmmm, das "feinde" is genauso wenig hilfreich. Abgesehen von den "Pelztieraktivisten", die für mich keinerlei Relvanz haben, betrachte ich die anderen als Partner im Geiste. Daran ändern auch unterschiedliche Auffassungen in Einzelfragen nichts.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



labralehn schrieb:


> @kati48268 wo bitte bleibt das Video?


Wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Klicks anschaue, die der Thread an einem Tag gebracht hat, sollte ich vermutlich die Schreiberei an den Nagel hängen und (Schmuddel-)Filmer werden |kopfkrat

1€ pro Klick... So'n doofer großer Hecht lässt sich ja schnell besorgen & zur Not als Leiche drillen, is ja nix Besonderes mehr, aber die Nudisten-Anglerin? |thinkerg:

Ich hätte da eine Boardkollegin im Kopf, da gibt's dann auch bestimmt 'nen Zehner für'n Klick und bei einer Verteilung von 75 für mich und 25 für... 






_(Jetzt zieh ich aber so was von den Kopf ein)_


Für die Petition gab's gestern 170 Stimmen. Da müsste allerdings auch eine 0 dahinter stehen 
Heute immerhin schon 20.

Kommt Jungs, wer hat noch nicht?
Gebt Gas!
Familie, Freunde, Nachbarn... Ihr dürft bestimmt auch für diese zeichnen, wenn sie selbst zu faul sind. 
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...enden-nachtangelverbots-in-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Gondoschir (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Boardkollegin im Kopf, da gibt's dann auch bestimmt 'nen Zehner für'n Klick und bei einer Verteilung von 75 für mich und 25 für...



Nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand ist sie seit März verheiratet. Also gibt es da noch jemanden, der überzeugt werden müsste...
25% für 2 Leute...
An der Gewinnverteilung solltest Du noch etwas feilen...
Und ich rauche schonmal 2 Schachteln Zigaretten weniger, damit ich mir nen Klick erlauben kann... :m


----------



## Slick (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Ich habe gestern als ich von der Arbeit kam nur 3 Wörter verarbeiten können *Nackt Anglerin Fisch* und gleich drauf geklickt.

Meine Stimme habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten abgegeben,da ich selbst betroffen bin.

Geangelt werden darf mit 2 Ruten zu folgenden Tageszeiten:

 1. Mai bis 30. September von 5:00 Uhr bis 1:00 Uhr,
 1. Oktober bis 30. April von 7:00 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr(vorher 22 Uhr).

und noch mehr Einschränkungen.#q


Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Super Idee Kati. Ich habe gerade abgestimmt . bin auch auf deinen sehr guten Aufmacher herein gefallen. Top.#6


----------



## sadako (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand ist sie seit März verheiratet. Also gibt es da noch jemanden, der überzeugt werden müsste...



|abgelehn


----------



## Gondoschir (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*

Jetzt zier dich nicht so...
Du willst es doch auch... 
Also meine Frau würde das sofort machen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (28. April 2013)

*AW: (Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> der hammer, danke dafür
> 
> 
> jetzt kommt natürlich sowas wie: jaaaa, war ja absicht bzw ironie #h
> ...


 

Danke für das Video! Ob soviel Tollpatschigkeit echt ist? Habe aber trotzdem viel gelacht.


----------

